# Bump On My Hedgehog's Face - Tumor?



## ebaile1 (Sep 28, 2012)

My hedgehog, Pigwidgeon, has a hard bump under his eye. It's been there for about a week and doesn't seem to have changed in size. It seems to only be external. He's eating normally and his energy level seems good. I'm planning to take him to the vet on monday our tuesday, but I'm hoping for some input/opinions until then. I'm pretty worried because I know cancer is prevalent in hedgehogs. He is only 1.5 years old. I'm attaching a picture so you can see. It's under his left eye.


----------



## ebaile1 (Sep 28, 2012)

I took him to the vet yesterday and no tumor! The doctor sedated him to look in his mouth and found that one of his teeth fell out and he has an abscess because of it. She was able to remove some of the pus and sent me home with antibiotics. He'll be on them twice a day for ten days. I gave him his first dose and he really hated the idea of having a syringe put in his mouth, but the doctor said it is supposed to taste good, so hopefully he'll be more inclined to take it the second time. He's still eating and drinking normally, so hopefully his recovery will be speedy! Also, the whole visit including sedation and medicine only cost me $93, so I'm very thankful for that! His vet is the best!


----------



## Sar-uh (Sep 6, 2011)

That is wonderful news! I'm glad it wasn't anything serious


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

I'm glad it was nothing too serious.  

Often what the vet says is supposed to taste good, hedgies have differing views. You can mix the meds with a tiny amount of something he likes to help cut the taste. Suck the prescribed amount of meds up into the syringe, then suck up a tiny amount of something yummy. Suck up a bit of air and then put your finger over the end and give it a good shake. Usually mixing with something else works well.


----------



## AngelaH (Jul 24, 2012)

whew. glad its not super serious and the vet visit went well! Good luck with the syringe feeding. If you felt the vet was knowledgeable and experience with hedgies, you should post the recommendation on the tread for vets recommendation, sounds like a reasonable price


----------



## ebaile1 (Sep 28, 2012)

Pig has been on his antibiotics for 9 days now and tomorrow is supposed to be his last day. However, his abscess hasn't gotten any smaller. He's still eating normally and has a good energy level, so I don't think it's gotten worse. But I'm really not sure what to do. Should my vet have drained it completely before sending us home? Will he need surgery? Will it go down gradually?

The lump is really hard, almost bone-like. I really need some advice on what to do next. I don't really want to shell out more money to go back to the vet unless he needs to. Or should I try seeing a different vet for a second opinion? I'm a little lost feeling right now. I would appreciate any opinions or suggestions.


----------

